# Ciclone Phailin - Norte do Oceano Índico



## Felipe Freitas (9 Out 2013 às 16:35)

Se formou na Baía de Bengala a segunda tempestade da temporada de ciclones do norte do oceano Índico.
Phailin mantém atualmente ventos sustentados em 65 km/h e pressão mínima estimada em 1002 mbar.
O ambiente será favorável a sua intensificação, já que haverá pouco cisalhamento e a SST estará entre 28ºC e 29ºC.
O JTWC mostra Phailin atingindo as regiões de Andhra Pradesh e Odisha na Índia como categoria 1, já o Departamento Meteorológico da Índia indica a tempestade fazendo landfall como categoria 3.
A tempestade está afetando neste momento as Ilhas Andamão e Nicobar.

IMD: http://www.imd.gov.in/section/nhac/dynamic/rsmc.pdf


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Out 2013 às 02:53)

Ciclone Phailin está se intensificando rapidamente.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Out 2013 às 15:36)

Tanto o JTWC quanto o Departamento Meteorológico da Índia indicam que os ventos sustentados são de 120 km/h neste momento, porém de acordo com a técnica Dvorak e pelas imagens de satélite, Phailin deve estar entre categoria 3 e 4.

*T6.0/6.0*  -   PHAILIN - Bay of Bengal


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Out 2013 às 17:14)

Phailin foi atualizado para categoria 3.
 O ciclone deve chegar no dia 12 como categoria 4 ou 5.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Out 2013 às 17:19)

Phailin


----------



## ELJICUATRO (11 Out 2013 às 14:36)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Phailin foi atualizado para categoria 3.
> O ciclone deve chegar no dia 12 como categoria 4 ou 5.



Boa tarde,

De facto prevê-se agravamento do ciclone "Phailin" no oceano índico que deverá mesmo atingir CAT.5 com rajadas de vento que podem ultrapassar os 250 km/h e prevê-se que quando entrar em terra no litoral da Índia ainda chegue em CAT.3 da madrugada de Domingo fazendo grandes estragos. 

O vento não será o único responsável pelos estragos, também espera-se subida do nível das águas nas áreas mais baixas da costa ocupadas por bastantes pescadores, precipitação intensa com valores que podem chegar aos 300-400mm em poucas horas.

Esse grande bicharoco está a ter um trajeto e passar pelas mesmas zonas que o ciclone "Odisha" que em 1999 tira a vida a cerca de 10.000 pessoas.

Este evento mereçe grande acompanhamento porque é raro forma-se ciclones tropicais desta intensidade e deste tamanho no oceano indíco.


----------



## MSantos (11 Out 2013 às 23:23)

Espero estar enganado mas o landfall deste ciclone na Índia vai ser uma catástrofe humanitária enorme.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Out 2013 às 14:05)

Phailin atingiu a categoria 5, sendo o ciclone mais forte nessa região desde o ciclone "Odisha" em 1999.
Phailin também foi o segundo categoria 5 de 2013.
A tempestade fez landfall agora há pouco na Índia.

Transmissão ao vivo: http://www.ndtv.com/video/live/channel/ndtv24x7


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Out 2013 às 14:29)

Phailin -  Categoria 5











Phailin - Landfall entre categoria 3 ou 4.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Out 2013 às 18:41)

De acordo com o Departamento Meteorológico da Índia, Phailin fez landfall às 20:22 próximo a Gopalpur. Até o momento 5 mortes confirmadas.


----------



## Lousano (13 Out 2013 às 02:45)

Impressionante a actuação das autoridades indianas, deslocaram mais de 800000 pessoas do litoral dos estados de Odisha e Andhra Pradesh.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Out 2013 às 20:10)

Lousano disse:


> Impressionante a actuação das autoridades indianas, deslocaram mais de 800000 pessoas do litoral dos estados de Odisha e Andhra Pradesh.


 Devido a isso, o número de fatalidades não foi muito elevado, houve 36 mortes.


----------

